# Choices besides Medicare for someone on disability?



## Jane (Jun 2, 2018)

Is there other choices for health insurance then Medicare for someone on disability? I can't afford to pay premiums or co/pays.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2018)

On disability?  Don't you have Medicaid?  I don't know but it seems like you should be eligible but it DOES vary by state.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> On disability?  Don't you have Medicaid?  I don't know but it seems like you should be eligible but it DOES vary by state.


I did for a while,can't remember why I don't now.

Might be I had to quit medicare part b?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

Could you be eligible for welfare? You need an advocate. Go to the Social Security Office and ask for some one to help you with these questions.

If you're now a patient in the hospital, the patient advocate will help you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't think so.I have no way to get to the Social Security office or anywhere.Thank you for telling me about this .





RadishRose said:


> Could you be eligible for welfare? You need an advocate. Go to the Social Security Office and ask for some one to help you with these questions.
> 
> If you're now a patient in the hospital, the patient advocate will help you.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 2, 2018)

Call the Social Security office, and explain your situation to them. They can look up your records and see whether you still qualify for medicaid or not, and if not, they can explain why you do not. 
Social Security can also provide an advocate to help you with applications if you need to re-apply for EBT and medicaid. 

Call the Senior Center for your area, and see what they can do to help you. Often times, there will be other seniors that volunteer to help drive you for important appointments, and they will work through the senior center. 
Here is the website for a senior center that helps people in the Olympia area, and they should be able to help you, or refer you to the proper place that can help you.
http://www.southsoundseniors.org/programs/activities-enrichment/olympia-senior-center-services.html

If you are low income, you should qualify for EBT as well as a Medicare Advantage plan that does not cost you anything. 
Between medicare, medicaid, and the advantage plan, all of your doctor visits and any medications should be covered, as well as transportation for doctors appointments if you have no way to get there. 

Also ask about a handicapped transportation for your area. The one out here is called Handi-Ride, and it is only for elderly and disabled people. It does cost to use the service, but is much cheaper than getting a taxi or Uber, and easier to use than a city bus system would be.  The Senior center website should be able to help you find out about the handicapped ride service, too. 
Definitely call them first thing on Monday !


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for all this information. 





Happyflowerlady said:


> Call the Social Security office, and explain your situation to them. They can look up your records and see whether you still qualify for medicaid or not, and if not, they can explain why you do not.
> Social Security can also provide an advocate to help you with applications if you need to re-apply for EBT and medicaid.
> 
> Call the Senior Center for your area, and see what they can do to help you. Often times, there will be other seniors that volunteer to help drive you for important appointments, and they will work through the senior center.
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2018)

I do not believe you can be on Medicare and Medicaid at the same time -- at least here in New Mexico you can't.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2018)

Hmm,so one or the other? Thank you for replying.





Butterfly said:


> I do not believe you can be on Medicare and Medicaid at the same time -- at least here in New Mexico you can't.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 3, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I do not believe you can be on Medicare and Medicaid at the same time -- at least here in New Mexico you can't.


Usually, Medicare is primary and Medicaid is secondary or it was when I worked Insurance collections.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I do not believe you can be on Medicare and Medicaid at the same time -- at least here in New Mexico you can't.


Right!  Medicare is a insurance plan you pay for.  Medicaid is a social welfare program that often folks on disability can be qualified for.  I think I am right.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2018)

In my state, you can get dual coverage if you qualify.

https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/help-paying-costs/medicaid/medicaid.html


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2018)

In NM on disability, you can get the (funded by Medicaid) "extra help," which pays your Medicare premium and helps with rx costs, but that's all.  We tried to get my disabled sister some coverage with Medicaid when SSDI put her on Medicare, but no dice.  She is very low income, but could only get the "extra help" from Medicaid, which did help some.  We were also able to get her on a Medicare Advantage plan, which helped with some of the costs as well.

It's a real labyinth to navigate, that's for sure.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2018)

When you qualify for Medicare, you automatically get Part A, which covers hospitals, and (I think) nursing homes.  Part B covers things like medication and doctor visits, and outpatient treatment, and it has a monthly premium if you want to have it. 
When you are low income, then your Part B premium is paid for by Medicaid. 
What they do here is give you a Medicare Advantage plan, which takes the place of regular Medicare, so what is left is then medicaid, plus the Advantage plan, which pays the part that Medicare pays. 
The Advantage plans also offer extra benefits that regular Medicare doesn’t have, such as some dental coverage, eye exams, as well as membership to a health club in some cases, depending on which insurance company is offering the Advantage plan. 

I have Cigna Healthsprings, and have all of the extra benefits that I just listed, plus we also get a little booklet of OTC items that we can choose from for free each quarter. 
I have a friend who also has the Medicaid insurance, and her Advantage plan is through United Health Care, and she has all of the same extra benefits, except she doesn’t have the fitness membership with hers; so each company can offer their own package with the Advantage plans. 
Medicaid will assign each person an Advantage plan, however, if you talk with an insurance agent, they can change your plan to any other plan that is allowed by Medicaid to be paid for.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

I pay for Medicare Part B, $125 a month but my supplemental is free so maybe that's Medicaid since I only have my widows benefits.

So far it's been great but I am limited to staying in Fresno unless it's an emergency.  Usually have very little co pays and no deductible.

My supplemental is very much like yours HappyFlowerLady....I get those things also.  Haven't used them yet though...I should.


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you to everybody for responding


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Not all people are eligible for Medicaid. It is more income and disability based.  What state do you live in? I went through the Marketplace...NY State of health.  I am not Medicare eligible yet, but I am getting Excellus BC/BS for less than $50 a month, including  Vision and dental.*


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2018)

I live in Washington state. I get under 800 from disability,had to quit medicare part b,I can''t afford the premium of 35 a month.





Marie5656 said:


> *Not all people are eligible for Medicaid. It is more income and disability based.  What state do you live in? I went through the Marketplace...NY State of health.  I am not Medicare eligible yet, but I am getting Excellus BC/BS for less than $50 a month, including  Vision and dental.*


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2018)

Jane, have you checked into the "extra help" in your state?  It helps with your premium, at least here in New Mexico it does.  These things are different in each state.  I would advise you to call Medicare at their 800 number and get them to go over with you what you do and do not qualify for.  They can aim you in the direction of where to go for help.  

However, if your Medicare Part B is only $35 a month, you may already be getting a premium  reduction, since most of us pay $134 for part B in 2018.  You REALLY need to review with Medicare to see if there are options for you.  You don't want to be without Part B.  Are you over 65?


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Jane, have you checked into the "extra help" in your state?  It helps with your premium, at least here in New Mexico it does.  These things are different in each state.  I would advise you to call Medicare at their 800 number and get them to go over with you what you do and do not qualify for.  They can aim you in the direction of where to go for help.
> 
> However, if your Medicare Part B is only $35 a month, you may already be getting a premium  reduction, since most of us pay $134 for part B in 2018.  You REALLY need to review with Medicare to see if there are options for you.  You don't want to be without Part B.  Are you over 65?


I didn't know everyone had to pay so much.No I'm 63. Thank you for the advice.


----------

